
The Real Story Behind Adobe’s Failed Mobile Strategy - Brajeshwar
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/real-story-behind-adobes-failed-mobile-strategy-indian-beladaci
======
michaelpinto
Looking back I have to conclude that Adobe didn't know what they were doing,
so you can't really blame Apple. The proof? If you look at the success of
Unity which does cross platform game dev very well you have to conclude that
Adobe messed up with the future of Flash when mobile took off.

